# Canadian Tire gets into the wooden slingshot market!



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I was doing a bit of shopping while waiting for tire installation at Costco today and saw a few interesting things.

Saw these at Canadian Tire which surprised me. Not so much thay they had them, but more because they were up at the checkout as an impulse buy.










Wholesale Sports also had quiet the display of wrist rocket type (Trumark, Barnett) and assorted ammo. Still no traditional frames or anything that interested me, but was still nice to see. No pics as I wasn't expecting to make a post.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Believe it or not, I have been gifted with two of these animal-head slingshots by people who know I shoot. Not my favorite shooters, but if they get someone started in the sport, I'll roll with the punches!

I guess someone is scoring quite a mark-up on these impulse buys!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

2nd shelf from the top, far right:










Chucky had a very distinct vibe. This could have been his slingshot.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

They are sold at our local dollar store as well....not very good quality and I'd only band the for bbs..but still a great introduction for small kids

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> They are sold at our local dollar store as well....not very good quality...


You mean, Museum Quality  . They are the same ones as seen in the Slingshot Museum thread and link here. We have access to world class frames in Canada, right beside the Windshield Washer fluid.

In fact, one of the ones in the link below even has "CANADA" on the handle, animal row, 2nd from L.

http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/slingshot-museum


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

brucered said:


> I was doing a bit of shopping while waiting for tire installation at Costco today and saw a few interesting things.
> Saw these at Canadian Tire which surprised me. Not so much thay they had them, but more because they were up at the checkout as an impulse buy.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the same exact type slingshots at a native American shop in the local mall the other day I think they come from China


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

The only reason I would buy one of these is to cut it down and reshape/refinish it.

Roundabouts how much were they going for anyways, Bruce? Curious.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SlingNerd said:


> The only reason I would buy one of these is to cut it down and reshape/refinish it.
> 
> Roundabouts how much were they going for anyways, Bruce? Curious.


I never checked the price, I was stunned when I saw them.

As for reshaping, it didn't look like it would stand up to serious shooting.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

The ones I saw price was $11


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Look like you would find them in a zoo lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtini (May 16, 2017)

I've been seeing those everywhere lately. They were even being advertised in local fliers...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I've thought a lot about these and I have to say poo poo

A blasphemy of leverage for a child as young as two

The importance of the critter face belays essential features

And points out undue toy in it, with impish cartoon creatures

If we're just glad of introduction, without regard for what we know

Then is the truth, like missing lanyards, simply much too far to go? :question:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Like KawKan, I was given a few of these because people know I love slingshots. A few of the ones I was given have "Made in China' in very small print on the side of the handle. I have a Wolf, A Moose and a Pirate!! ARGG!!!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Idk that eagle one with the wing-forks is super sweet.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

these are shite, and an insult to the sport... I've personally broken two, and then just received one gifted ... can't throw a marble 10 ft, and would break if it could.. glued on masthead and painted with Plutonium based lead paint, and banded with a bungee strap torn off the broken trunk of a toyota corolla... cant express my dislike enough.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

honorary pie said:


> these are ****e, and an insult to the sport... I've personally broken two, and then just received one gifted ... can't throw a marble 10 ft, and would break if it could.. glued on masthead and painted with Plutonium based lead paint, and banded with a bungee strap torn off the broken trunk of a toyota corolla... cant express my dislike enough.


Your quite the wordsmith sir

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

I got one of those wolves about 5 years ago  I think it came from Greece...


----------

